# Chicago, Illinois OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, a few things...
1, They should have cleared the use of force with LeBron.
2, Cuff him up! post shoot.
3, Search him!
4, Search him again, yes we can he is bleeding from femoral like a garden house, but now is not the time to play "Angry Birds" or check Facebook. once you are SURE he has no other weapons then you can remove the cuffs if you feel its safe to do so.
5, Stop Playing to your body cam "No I'm rendering aid!" Yeah we know hence the TQ, quick clot and request for a bus.






Chicago, Illinois — The Civilian Office of Police Accountability (COPA) released video and other materials of the fatal officer-involved shooting that took place on March 31, 2021, near 5200 W. Eddy Street. Based upon information obtained in the early stages of the investigation, COPA has recommended the Chicago Police Officer who discharged his weapon, fatally injuring 22-year-old Anthony Alvarez, be relieved of police powers during the pendency of the investigation. Chicago Police Department (CPD) tactical officers attempted to stop and speak with Antony Alvarez - an individual familiar to the officers. Alvarez fled as officers approached, leading to a foot pursuit by the officers. During the brief foot pursuit, officers made verbal commands to Alvarez to drop the weapon. A Chicago Police Officer fired his weapon multiple times, fatally injuring Alvarez.


----------

